# How do you, Specktra-ettes, keep yourself in shape?



## Esperanza (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi y'all,

I was wondering how do you guys do to keep yourself fit?

Since 4 months now, I take physiotherapy sessions (I have some serious back issues) and my doctor was scared to hear that I've never done any sport in my life... so I have to develop the muscles of my whole body and he gave me some good exercices to do at home. I try to do them every day and I admit I feel much better now. But I'm afraid that, when all those sessions will end, my motivation will fade away. My physiotherapist told me to go to the gym and that way, I'll be kind of forced to do my exercices and it'll be good for my health.

I'd like to know your story, I'm sure it'll help me to find the motivation. Soooo do you guys go to the gym? How many times? Who's a sport-addict? Who's definitely not? 

Thanks for sharing your experience with a workout-newbie


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 18, 2007)

! I run 5 days a week (2 1/2 miles running & 1/2 mile walking) & do tae bo dvd's on the weekends. Now I'm starting to alternate in about 45 minutes of Pilates/Tae Bo/Bar Method dvd's maybe twice a week instead of running, so that I'm running every other day b/c it's been taking a toll on my shins, ankles and right knee.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 18, 2007)

I hang off a wall and climb all over it like a monkey.
It tears the hell out of the hands but damn if it isn't the most interesting workout I've ever done.


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_





 ! I run 5 days a week (2 1/2 miles running & 1/2 mile walking) & do tae bo dvd's on the weekends. Now I'm starting to alternate in about 45 minutes of Pilates/Tae Bo/Bar Method dvd's maybe twice a week instead of running, so that I'm running every other day b/c it's been taking a toll on my shins, ankles and right knee._

 
My!! 5 days a week... when do you find the time to do it? And does the DVD's method work well? It could be an interesting option


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I hang off a wall and climb all over it like a monkey.
It tears the hell out of the hands but damn if it isn't the most interesting workout I've ever done._

 
Wooow, it must be very a very demanding sport! I believe you have to be in great form before doing this.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2007)

Actually...it's as hard as you make it.
If you hit the wall and push yourself, you can see vast improvements in strength and agility in a month. If you keep going youjust keep getting better. 
It's as easy or as hard as you make it, and trust, when you're hitting the walls, and you get bored, it's natural to push for the next level.


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 19, 2007)

I exercise about 5 days a week. I do cardio (usually cross-trainer) every time I go to the gym for at least 1/2 an hour. I lift weights 3 days a week, using machines designed for women (I can't remember the name right now). When I get bored, I mix it up, with walking (to the store or to the park) and I also like the Tae-bo and Leslie Sansone's Walkaway the Pounds series. During warmer weather I like to hike in the many metroparks in my area.


----------



## enraptured (Apr 19, 2007)

I used to go to the gym every night. Now it's more like... 2-3 days out of the week due to a hectic schedule. I walk a hell of a lot though, so that helps.

I'm way into sports - always have been. Whenever I get the chance to play basketball, baseball, hockey (!!), football, whatever... I'm always up for it. I also love to skate - ice skate, skateboard, inline. 

Being active is wonderful for both your physical and mental health. Keep yourself focused on the positives. Walking/jogging always gets me motivated. Music definitely helps as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck hun.


----------



## choseck (Apr 21, 2007)

I do a little of everything.  Variety is the key for me.  I go to the YMCA Monday - Saturday, and do cardio except for Wednesdays.

Mondays I lift upper body
Wednesday lift full body concentrating on legs
Fridays I lift for shoulders, chest and back
Saturday is legs

And then I work in sets for abs on Monday, Tuesday, Friday and Saturday.

At night I either walk or ride bike after dinner - and Sundays are my day off, but I still either walk or ride bike.

I also eat very clean and at least 5 sometimes 6 small meals a day.
If I happen to miss a workout - I just hate that feeling!!!  I always make sure to do something, even if it is just walking a couple of miles


----------



## Katja (Apr 24, 2007)

*I work out 5-6 days a week at my local gym/outside, incorporating a variety of cardio into my routine by use of running, intervals, elliptical trainer, stationary bike, cycling, rollerblading, hiking, or beach volleyball.  

My most favorite is running; however, like an above poster mentioned, it can be hard on your lower extremities.  I currently have a tibial stress fracture in my left leg, and shin splints in the other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's taken a toll on my routine because most of my circuit training involved running.  I had to back off my 5-7 mile run to complete rest, and it sucks.  Injuries can hold you back, so I suggest taking whatever you add slowly, and gradually increase intensity and distance.

Having a good pair of shoes that fits your needs is also a must.  

Along with the cardio, I like to keep moving with weight training and circuit training.  I just started a few new circuits a month ago, which has broken my plateau and really helped increase my endurance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (unfortunately, I think this is where I jumped too vigorously) 

My most demanding day is Saturday when I combine cardio, circuits, and weight training and pre-exhaust training all in one big workout.  It's quite a ride, but really fun!

*


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 27, 2007)

I think everyone's got great workout habits that you can definitely utilize to keep in shape. 

I just wanted to add some alternatives you can try, for example walking. I swear walking is a miracle worker to help keep fit and will shed pounds without you realizing. As with any exercise, there needs to be a certain level of frequency, distance and duration to get desired results. 

Another suggestion I have is to find something that interests you. Because half the battle is doing an activity you enjoy. I.e. dance class, martial arts, sports, mountain biking or shimmer's wall climbing etc. I remember I was totally ripped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I took Mui Thai Kickboxing and I had so much fun doing it that it didn't feel like work at all!  

As for me, I am just going to the gym every other day spending about 1.5 to 2 hours at a time. 1 hours doing cardio, the rest of weights and crunches. It's getting a little boring, so I am thinking of trying yoga & hip hop classes


----------



## Esperanza (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your testimonials girls, now I'm feeling like doing some sport regularly!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Another suggestion I have is to find something that interests you. Because half the battle is doing an activity you enjoy. I.e. dance class, martial arts, sports, mountain biking or shimmer's wall climbing etc. I remember I was totally ripped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I took Mui Thai Kickboxing and I had so much fun doing it that it didn't feel like work at all!  _

 
That is so true! Since 2 weeks now, I do cycling every day during 20-25 min (at home with an exercise bike) with my mp3 player on, I do some stepper too (15 min) and about 30-45 min of stretching exercices & abdominals. I do everything with music, it definitely helps like Eraptured said :nod: 
I'll try to check some DVD's out, you guys seem to like it very much.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 16, 2007)

i run three days a week, have a pilates reformer class once a week, and do weights twice a week.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 24, 2007)

I don't eat much (I'm never really that hungry). Never exercise. I use a bike to get around the town the school's in and around campus because it's faster than using your car. 
Never taken a gym class or taken any kind of lessons for a physical activity (the school dimissed me from gym requirements b/c of bleeding disorder). 

Yeah... I'm kind of a bum. But at 4'11" and ~95 lbs I'm not that concerned about my physical fitness habits or lack thereof.


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

i sleep and eat sushi..
thats how i keep in shape.
i dont see how walking and all that keeps people in shape, i'd rather be five pounds more than spend my entire week forcing my body into the pain of working out. i'm 5'6" and 120lbs.

i go to school twice a week i guess thats sort of a work out, no wait.,.. seitting in class for 3 hours cant be a work out. nevermind


----------

